# How To Use Pc Internet On Mobile



## Pravas (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all , I have Nokia N70 and i want to use pc internet in my mobile only through Cable connectivity. I know about the Bluetooth method, so please only by means of cable.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

there are two ways to connect.. USB/bluetooth.
if you have bluetooth adapter on your computer.. you can do it..
but through USB, not possible at his moment..


----------



## Pravas (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah i know about the bluetooth process that's damn easy...would like to know with USB


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 25, 2008)

can i use pc internet for nokia 6600 .what is the process with bluetooth? any tutorial with screenshot ?


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

i spent more than two days on google about to find the solution..
but wast of times..no info upto date..



gauravsuneja said:


> can i use pc internet for nokia 6600 .what is the process with bluetooth? any tutorial with screenshot ?



google the term "gnubox"  you can find the tutorials..


----------



## Renny (Oct 25, 2008)

For Symbian mobiles there are apps like gnubox and hiisi proxy available, the former being pretty tricky while the latter is not so complicated.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

if you use internet using pc's broadband on your mobile,, 
beware.. your battery will drain in few minutes...
so dont imagine this tech. and practically its not usefull...


----------



## jatt (Oct 25, 2008)

its very simple frnd just install your bluetooth software and after restart connect your dongle to computer and also keep on you mobile phone's bluetooth.now you have to configure your connection and please tell me which connection do you want to you i mean airtel or another one please ask here if you feel anything wrong.thanks


----------



## Pravas (Oct 25, 2008)

This link is useful *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46136


----------



## krates (Oct 25, 2008)

just wanna know why you want to perform such a stupid activity when net is there on PC use it


----------



## Pravas (Oct 25, 2008)

> just wanna know why you want to perform such a stupid activity when net is there on PC use it



To update antivirus,
Update Firmware Version

Any web related update


----------



## Renny (Oct 27, 2008)

As I mentioned try Hiisi Proxy and GnuBox.


----------



## wizaryan (Nov 25, 2008)

can someone pls give me the steps to use the internet of PC on my HTC touch mobile using bluetooth...i am using vodafone connection and have a sify lan connection on my PC


----------

